# ***.easy-coupon.de



## hege93 (27 Januar 2007)

Hallo Forenmitglieder!

In meinem vorherigen Thema vente-prviee.com habe ich geschildert, dass sich jemand unter meinem Namen angemeldet hat. 

Jetzt ist das selbe in Grün passiert, bei ***.easy-coupon.de unter der Emailadresse [...] !

Ich weiß nicht, was ich tun soll. Soll ich Strafanzeige stellen? Oder ist jemandem Bekannt, dass diese Firma einfach Leute anschreibt, sie haben sich angemeldet ohne, dass es wirklich so ist?

Gruß, 

Hege

_[Fremde Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: ***.easy-coupon.de*

@ Hege, du scheinst einen "guten" Freund zu haben. Früher hätte der dir wahrscheinlich gelegentlich mal 10 Pizza nach Hauese bestellt, doch das geht je heute viel einfacher, Dank Internet.

Eine Anzeige - ja, möglich. Lies dies hier mal dazu: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43976


----------



## hege93 (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: ***.easy-coupon.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> @ Hege, du scheinst einen "guten" Freund zu haben. Früher hätte der dir wahrscheinlich gelegentlich mal 10 Pizza nach Hauese bestellt, doch das geht je heute viel einfacher, Dank Internet.
> 
> Eine Anzeige - ja, möglich. Lies dies hier mal dazu: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43976


ok, dann werd ich mich mal ins nächste Polizeirevier aufmachen...


----------



## hege93 (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: ***.easy-coupon.de*



hege93 schrieb:


> ok, dann werd ich mich mal ins nächste Polizeirevier aufmachen...


Ich habe mich dann doch dazu entschieden, abzuwarten und die nächste Polizeidienststelle nicht auzusuchen. Man kann das auch ohne Dienststelle regeln, dachte ich...

Habe stattdessen ne Mail an die geschrieben! 



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
> 
> Am 27.1.07 habe ich von der Emailadresse [email protected] eine Email erhalten, die mich informieren sollte, dass ich mich auf Ihrer Seite w*w.easy-coupon.de   für ein Gewinnspiel angemeldet habe.
> 
> ...



Dann kam zurück:



> Sehr geehrter Herr H.
> 
> die Firma adpepper integriert Werbemittel für unser Gewinnspiel auf verschiedenen Internetseiten und erfasst die persönlichen Daten der Teilnehmer. Diese Daten erhalten wir von adpepper, eine Übermittlung der IP-Adresse an uns findet dabei jedoch nicht statt. Diesbezüglich muss ich Sie leider bitten, sich direkt an adpepper zu wenden.
> 
> ...



Und was lernen wir daraus? Man muss nicht gleich zur nächsten Dienststelle rennen, sondern freundliches Drohen hilft auch 

Mit Grüßen,

euer Patrick


----------

